# Condor Ferries Deal - Motorhome for Price of a Car



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Saw an Ad in MMM and C&CC Mag for condor Ferries. They say Caravan Free or Motorhomes for the price of a car.

However, the deal states motorhomes up-to 6.5M with additional lengths charged.

But I cannot find a way of inputting anything bigger than 6.5M on the website. Wether or a special deal or standard travel.

Anyone travelled from Portsmouth to Cherbourg with condor and a larger Motorhome?

TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So lie about the length and wait for the scream.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Found this info


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hi

No, don't lie....the firm operates one ferry and four fast craft. Of the four fast craft, one will not get a high motorhome on it for love or money (Condor 10). The other three fast craft, Condor Rapide, Condor Express and Condor Vitesse are all sisters.....you might get on, but by reversing as the head room is at the back. Whilst you might get away with "it" on a ferry, it is very different when dealing with high speed catamarans!

Speak to Condor by phone is my advice.

Russell

Edit - forgot to say, the route to Cherbourg is planned to operate with the conventional ferry, but I THINK it was tech earlier this week.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Ferry*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> No, don't lie....the firm operates one ferry and four fast craft. Of the four fast craft, one will not get a high motorhome on it for love or money (Condor 10). The other three fast craft, Condor Rapide, Condor Express and Condor Vitesse are all sisters.....you might get on, but by reversing as the head room is at the back. Whilst you might get away with "it" on a ferry, it is very different when dealing with high speed catamarans!
> 
> ...


Thanks Russel, I was looking at the conventional ferry.

TM


----------



## crizatuk (Apr 20, 2011)

LD lines do a cheap ticket single leaving pompy in August at 11pm lenth 7.5 i got a quote of £115 single.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

crizatuk said:


> LD lines do a cheap ticket single leaving pompy in August at 11pm lenth 7.5 i got a quote of £115 single.


Thanks, I don't think they go to Cherbourg?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Condor*

Have spoken with Condor.

They will take vans over 6.5m But you have to phone and book via the call centre.

TM


----------

